# Homiletics, Exegesis or Hermeneutics Texts



## timmopussycat (Dec 30, 2008)

Can anybody tell me the homiletics, Exegesis or Hermeneutics textbooks used by Westminster Seminary Philadelphia during the period 1968-1972? 

Thanks much


----------

